# Creating postable closed end pen from kit



## dthayer (Nov 16, 2019)

I have a Tycoon Closed End Pen kit from PSI (#PKTYCXXX). I would like to make it so that the cap is postable with threading (not just a push on - client wants to make sure he doesn't lose it). What is the best way to determine the thread size that I would need so that I can get the correct die for cutting threads in the end of the lower barrel.


----------



## bmachin (Nov 16, 2019)

Dirk,

This is obviously not a standard 60 degree "V" thread, so even if the diameter and pitch are standard your chances of finding a threading die are essentially nil I believe. If you have a thread gauge (you may need both imperial and metric) you can probably determine the thread pitch accurately enough to single point the thread you need on a metal lathe by making a custom square ended tool. Keystock is cheap and would work well. This assumes that you can configure the proper gearing on the lathe.

Another possibility is to cannibalize the barrel thread component from a standard Tycoon. Threads may or may not be the same.

Finally, you could try to convince your client that he doesn't need the threads. Pelikan doesn't use them.

Happy days,
Bill


----------



## dthayer (Nov 16, 2019)

bmachin said:


> Dirk,
> 
> This is obviously not a standard 60 degree "V" thread, so even if the diameter and pitch are standard your chances of finding a threading die are essentially nil I believe. If you have a thread gauge (you may need both imperial and metric) you can probably determine the thread pitch accurately enough to single point the thread you need on a metal lathe by making a custom square ended tool. Keystock is cheap and would work well. This assumes that you can configure the proper gearing on the lathe.
> 
> ...


Thanks much, Bill! I like the idea of trying to cannibalize a standard Tycoon.


----------



## Ironwood (Nov 16, 2019)

I am not familiar with the kit but you might find it's a multi start thread.
Not easy to duplicate.


----------

